# Building my first computer. Need some tips and advice for grounding.



## Dan Haag (Feb 18, 2015)

Hello all. I'm building my first gaming PC this weekend with my dad, and I was looking for some advice on how my and dad and I can ground ourselves.

Here's my situation:
-My case is a Corsair C70 Vengeance. All black.
-My PSU is an EVGA Nova G2 750 watt power supply.
-PSU is already installed with black painted screws.
-The wooden table we're using is located in a living room that mostly carpet, except for the dinning area. (table is in that small dinning area)
-I have no unpainted piece of metal near the table 

Any solutions?


----------



## xfia (Feb 18, 2015)

its pretty simple..  I would suggest for the first thing you do is to plug the psu into a grounded socket with the switch off then hook it up to the motherboard. pretty well safe just doing that.. rubber shoes can hold charge in your body but they also stop build up.. so I put socks and shoes on then touch something grounded like a refrigerator to discharge. 

there is a really low chance of hurting hardware with static electricity so have some fun and remember the motherboard manual is your friend.


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 19, 2015)

Touching the case (the metal frame) is usually enough to ground yourself and discharge any build up of static.


----------



## Dan Haag (Feb 20, 2015)

I do want to point out that I already installed my PSU. When I did, I clipped my anti-static wrist strap to the frame of my C70, but the whole case is painted black. 

I do have a copper pipe lying on my bedroom floor. Could that be used for grounding?


----------



## TRWOV (Feb 20, 2015)

Caring1 said:


> Touching the case (the metal frame) is usually enough to ground yourself and discharge any build up of static.



That's with the PSU installed and plugged (not ON, just plugged and OFF). PSUs are grounded by design.


----------



## Jetster (Feb 20, 2015)

I don't like plugging in anything when working on a PC. ( I know its off still I don't) its a bad habit

Just touch the faucet near you or any metal that has a natural ground to earth. Every so often

That's it. Only be concerned if you live in a *dry or very cold climate*


----------



## jboydgolfer (Feb 20, 2015)

I have been building/repairing PC's for a very long time and have NEVER owned a wrist strap...I wouldn't think another second about it. Just touch the case with one hand as You install components if You REALLY feel You must. I know the facts, I'm just speaking from real world experience , it's not something to think about more than a second. I don't advocate You do anything your uncomfortable with, but i would relate it (importance -wise IMO) to how long I should microwave popcorn. My point being, enjoy building the PC, and don't worry about it.

and remember to have fun.precaution is fine...worry is not warranted.


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 20, 2015)

put PC on carpet. get a mental image of how your going to assemble it in your head.

Assemble computer.


----------



## newtekie1 (Feb 20, 2015)

Yep, just touch the case while you are working and you'll be fine. And don't plug it in while you're working on it.


----------



## Dan Haag (Feb 20, 2015)

Thank you for your answers everyone! I'll keep them in mind when building my computer!


----------



## xfia (Feb 20, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> Yep, just touch the case while you are working and you'll be fine. And don't plug it in while you're working on it.



so you didn't read what trwov said.. kinda funny if that if that is how you have been doing it for years.. guess it just shows how low of a chance there is to hurt anything


----------



## Dan Haag (Feb 22, 2015)

So tomorrow's the big. Any last minute suggestions for reducing the risk of static? Or should just not worry about it and hope for the best when building?


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 22, 2015)

you are making a big deal out of this. just dont skate on your carpet with socks or hold a taser to the equipment. GL!


----------



## Dan Haag (Feb 22, 2015)

Solaris17 said:


> you are making a big deal out of this. just dont skate on your carpet with socks or hold a taser to the equipment. GL!


You're probably right I'll keep that in mind. Thank you!


----------



## silkstone (Feb 22, 2015)

xfia said:


> rubber shoes can hold charge in your body but they also stop build up.. so I put socks and shoes on then touch something grounded like a refrigerator to discharge.



That's a really bad idea. Rubber shoes will aid build up, I would never wear them when working on a PC. By isolating you from the ground, every time you rub your feet on the carpet, or even when your clothes rub against your skin, you will build up a slight charge. 

If you were working on normal electrical circuits, rubber shoes are a good idea, but not if you are worried about static. If you don;t believe me, try it out. Put on some rubber shoes and as you walk around the house, let your soles brush the floor. Touch something grounded and you'll get a nice little shock!

I get big shocks from treadmills, some types of tile floors and always carpet if I wear rubber soled shoes.


----------



## HammerON (Feb 22, 2015)

Solaris17 said:


> you are making a big deal out of this. just dont skate on your carpet with socks or hold a taser to the equipment. GL!


Agreed.  I live in a cold and dry environment and have not had any issues in building at least 20 computers.  I have never used a wrist strap and never will.


----------



## xfia (Feb 22, 2015)

silkstone said:


> That's a really bad idea. Rubber shoes will aid build up, I would never wear them when working on a PC. By isolating you from the ground, every time you rub your feet on the carpet, or even when your clothes rub against your skin, you will build up a slight charge.
> 
> If you were working on normal electrical circuits, rubber shoes are a good idea, but not if you are worried about static. If you don;t believe me, try it out. Put on some rubber shoes and as you walk around the house, let your soles brush the floor. Touch something grounded and you'll get a nice little shock!
> 
> I get big shocks from treadmills, some types of tile floors and always carpet if I wear rubber soled shoes.



hm.. I will take your word for it..


----------



## Caring1 (Feb 23, 2015)

If you doubt rubber soled shoes help retain static, try wearing synthetics like nylon track suit pants which build up a nice charge, then touch a metal object.


----------



## xfia (Feb 25, 2015)

seems a little redundant or academic to me if your wearing a wrist strap or discharging with the case and power supply but I will ask.. what would be right foot ware?


----------



## silkstone (Feb 25, 2015)

bare feet


----------



## lordjohn (Feb 25, 2015)

wear pure cotton, touch a water tap before install any thing like ram, cpu, mainboard, gpu, etc, the if case is painted, touch the cutted part of the case will help too. if you still worried, wire your self to any water tap with help.


----------



## EarthDog (Feb 25, 2015)

TRWOV said:


> That's with the PSU installed and plugged (not ON, just plugged and OFF). PSUs are grounded by design.


Right, but if you touch the case while it's not plugged in/grounded, you will normalize any difference in charges making things safe to work on.

I have never, ever, used a wrist strap to build a pc. A lot of people make a bigger dneal out of this than needs to be.


----------



## Daemmon (Feb 25, 2015)

Jetster said:


> Just touch the faucet near you or any metal that has a natural ground to earth. Every so often



This. 10 years building PCs . I always did the same, put PC on wooden surface, touch faucet, work.


----------



## Frenzic (Feb 25, 2015)

All I do is the touch the metal pc case on occasion, never had a problem with static using that method, you will be good to go buddy


----------



## Solaris17 (Feb 25, 2015)

as he doesnt respond because his shit is completely wrecked 



how did it go OP have time to answer us or too busy playing games?


----------



## Daemmon (Feb 25, 2015)

Solaris17 said:


> as he doesnt respond because his shit is completely wrecked



I'll randomly guess that he did exactly this


----------



## Dan Haag (Feb 25, 2015)

Solaris17 said:


> as he doesnt respond because his shit is completely wrecked
> 
> 
> 
> how did it go OP have time to answer us or too busy playing games?


I started building my computer with my dad Sunday. Unfortunately, one of the standoff screws for the cpu cooler I'm using is defective, so we have to buy a new before we can continue.

As we we're building we simply attached our anti-static wrist straps to the frame of the case. However, it's painted black. We'll just have to wait and see how things go. I'll be really surprised, but definitely relieved if the whole thing posts.


----------

